# What do you feel about remixing great composers?



## Snik81 (8 mo ago)

I am curious and a bit wary of what reactions I might get from you guys, but I am currently remixing Meditation from Thaïs by Jules Massenet. The plan is to make music for sleeping, and the first round of tracks will be remixes of great composers - like this one. It is a very early draft, but what do you think of this direction? 


__
https://soundcloud.com/user-589884951%2Fmessing-with-massenet-version-15

This is my first project, and you can read more about my sleep music production in this article if you like - but most importantly - please give me some feedback here. I am very curious, and also open for suggestions.


----------



## Shaughnessy (Dec 31, 2020)

Snik81 said:


> *I am curious and a bit wary of what reactions I might get from you guys,
> 
> The plan is to make music for sleeping*, and the first round of tracks will be remixes of great composers - like this one. It is a very early draft, but what do you think of this direction?












Works on kittens...


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

Snik81 said:


> I am currently remixing Meditation from Thaïs by Jules Massenet. The plan is to make music for sleeping, and the first round of tracks will be remixes of great composers - like this one. It is a very early draft, but what do you think of this direction?


Sorry, but I consider this entire idea atrocious. IMO you are desecrating the music, and if you had an ounce of humility you'd write your own music to put people to sleep.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 2, 2013)

Actually, I think it's a good idea. At least interesting. Sometimes it's a good idea to hear something like this from another perspective. 

As for the Massenet, I'm reminded of something Aaron Copland said to Keith Emerson when he requested the composer's reaction to his reworking of Fanfare for the Common Man. This is recorded in the Wikipedia article on the ELP song: 

Stewart Young, ELP's manager from 1972–present, made this comment on the documentary _Beyond the Beginning_:


> The interesting thing... was that we had to get the permission of Aaron Copland, the composer. The publishing house said forget it. So I got Mr Copland's home number, called him up and he was very friendly on the phone. And he says "Send it to me, let me listen." And he loved it. He called me and said "This is brilliant, this is fantastic. This is doing something to my music."


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fanfare_for_the_Common_Man_(Emerson,_Lake_&_Palmer_song)

I had read somewhere else that Copland enjoyed something ELP did with his music, but encouraged the songwriters to put more of themselves into it. 

The important aspect of such a remix is in answering the question, can you make me hear something in a new way? The problem I have with certain works like this, for instance Bernstein's orchestration of Beethoven's Fourteenth String Quartet is that it's basically the same. Merely a lusher string sound. He didn't even bother to add woodwinds, brass, or percussion, and I think that was a great opportunity lost. 

My reaction to your remixing of the Meditation from Thaïs is that not enough of you is in it. If you're going to remix it, then mix it up a little! Make it dance around. Add some odd and disjointed rhythms. (Of course, then it wouldn't be very appropriate for sleeping!) Change the instrumentation. Twist the melody a little bit, or add some unusual harmonies. That's what makes a remix interesting for me. 

However, I did enjoy listening to it. Very pleasant. But would I want to hear it more than the original? Probably not. But please, keep going! I think some of your ideas are interesting, and the more you play around with this kind of creativity, the more likely your own ideas will start taking a more important place in the final results.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

When and I say when I can't sleep I put on talk radio, out in 5 minutes , certainly no music otherwise I stay up all night.


----------



## SoloYH (8 mo ago)

Yes do it. Art form is made to be elevated. People can choose not to listen if they don't like, that's their business. All the greats learned by playing with their predecessor's forms. Remixing is just modern replication of that.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

What do you mean by 'remixing' in this context? Typically that refers to taking multiple original tracks and mixing them in ways different from the original release, but given that you are unlikely to have the originals to work from, exactly what is going on? If you are working from existing recordings, you are likely to be in violation of copyright.


----------



## 4chamberedklavier (12 mo ago)

As long as it sounds nice and you're not breaking any copyright law, I don't see the issue. I don't think it's helpful to view music as something too sacred to alter. It could stifle creativity, & you know, it's really just music.


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

I'm not averse to remixing, having had to have done it myself a few times...(poor old Delibes). If done well, it can lead to interesting results.
Remixing, apart from an imaginitive approach, has to have high production value imv. @Snik81, I'd advise you put more time into musically sculpting the violin samples, in fact I'd go further and suggest you use a different set (or patch). Massenet's theme is quite schmaltzy and a sampled violin such as Embertones Emotional violin might be a good musical fit. You should also look at the Joshua Bell violin too as his sampled violin is very realistic. Best of all is to find someone willing to play it for you as it is not too difficult, pop it into ableton and you'll be amazed at what listening to the real thing will do for your creativity and production from that point on. The live sound will probably be able to withstand almost any plug-in you butcher it with and still sound musical.

If you stick with samples, concentrate as much on the musical side as the production side and sculpt lead parts with dynamics, phrasing and appropriate cc work, especially for solo string instrument samples as they can sound terrible. It helps if you can read music and have an idea of what a violin does musically in performance. Did you reference a live solo violin recording whilst programming? If not, then that'd be a good starting point to emulate sculpting the samples with and make them sing more.


----------



## Shaughnessy (Dec 31, 2020)

Snik81 said:


> *The plan is to make music for sleeping, and the first round of tracks will be remixes of great composers - like this one. It is a very early draft, but what do you think of this direction?*













Works on puppies too...


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

It used to be called 'arranging.'


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

SanAntone said:


> Sorry, but I consider this entire idea atrocious. IMO you are desecrating the music, and if you had an ounce of humility you'd write your own music to put people to sleep.


Agreed. Leave the music of others as is and show your own compositional talents.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Speaking as an insomniac, I don't think I could sleep to this because of the bass drum track. I think it is so prominent that I would focusing on the thumping rather than the melody/accompaniment. I wonder if you replaced it with a sample from a double bass that that would make it more soporific.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

It would put me to sleep wonderfully, after I finished off my music player with the heel of my shoe  (No offense, but sounds way too electronic. There's a reason Massenet wrote it for violin.)


----------



## Snik81 (8 mo ago)

Thank you so much for the feedback - I appreciate it - both good and bad. I was expecting an all out slaughter here, and I am truly grateful for the constructive comments some of you made. Thank you


----------



## Snik81 (8 mo ago)

SanAntone said:


> Sorry, but I consider this entire idea atrocious. IMO you are desecrating the music, and if you had an ounce of humility you'd write your own music to put people to sleep.


Thanks for the feedback - I can easily see how you see it that way. I am myself wary of doing this, and I hope at some point - with more work on my part, to do the original composers more justice. Will make my own stuff later too, but this is where I have started in order to learn. Probably not going to convert you, but will do my best to make respectful representations of the original works


----------



## Snik81 (8 mo ago)

Bruce said:


> Actually, I think it's a good idea. At least interesting. Sometimes it's a good idea to hear something like this from another perspective.
> 
> As for the Massenet, I'm reminded of something Aaron Copland said to Keith Emerson when he requested the composer's reaction to his reworking of Fanfare for the Common Man. This is recorded in the Wikipedia article on the ELP song:
> 
> ...


Thank you for your fantastic comment - I really appreciate it. You are 100% correct. I will find a way to add my own creative touch, and find my own expression. That might also mediate some of the criticisms in this thread - if I manage to make the listener hear something new. Thanks again!


----------



## Snik81 (8 mo ago)

SoloYH said:


> Yes do it. Art form is made to be elevated. People can choose not to listen if they don't like, that's their business. All the greats learned by playing with their predecessor's forms. Remixing is just modern replication of that.


Thanks for the encouragement! My choice of approach is exactly that - my way of learning the trade. Will be making my own music from scratch later, but first I need to learn the basics. Cheers!


----------



## Snik81 (8 mo ago)

Becca said:


> What do you mean by 'remixing' in this context? Typically that refers to taking multiple original tracks and mixing them in ways different from the original release, but given that you are unlikely to have the originals to work from, exactly what is going on? If you are working from existing recordings, you are likely to be in violation of copyright.


Good point. Not sure if 'remixing' is the right term here. I am basically reworking MIDI files at this point, and adding new elements. My initial thought has been to create a soothing and relaxing soundscape as a background canvas, to highlight the original work. But after some of the feedback in this thread, I might have to adapt my approach a little


----------



## Snik81 (8 mo ago)

4chamberedklavier said:


> As long as it sounds nice and you're not breaking any copyright law, I don't see the issue. I don't think it's helpful to view music as something too sacred to alter. It could stifle creativity, & you know, it's really just music.


Thanks for an encouraging comment - I'm very mindful of copyright law, and I'm hoping I'll be able do make something that sounds decent in due time


----------



## Snik81 (8 mo ago)

mikeh375 said:


> I'm not averse to remixing, having had to have done it myself a few times...(poor old Delibes). If done well, it can lead to interesting results.
> Remixing, apart from an imaginitive approach, has to have high production value imv. @Snik81, I'd advise you put more time into musically sculpting the violin samples, in fact I'd go further and suggest you use a different set (or patch). Massenet's theme is quite schmaltzy and a sampled violin such as Embertones Emotional violin might be a good musical fit. You should also look at the Joshua Bell violin too as his sampled violin is very realistic. Best of all is to find someone willing to play it for you as it is not too difficult, pop it into ableton and you'll be amazed at what listening to the real thing will do for your creativity and production from that point on. The live sound will probably be able to withstand almost any plug-in you butcher it with and still sound musical.
> 
> If you stick with samples, concentrate as much on the musical side as the production side and sculpt lead parts with dynamics, phrasing and appropriate cc work, especially for solo string instrument samples as they can sound terrible. It helps if you can read music and have an idea of what a violin does musically in performance. Did you reference a live solo violin recording whilst programming? If not, then that'd be a good starting point to emulate sculpting the samples with and make them sing more.


This is incredible feedback for me - a newbie in Ableton. I have started out using Orchestral Strings from Spitfire Audio with a simple MIDI file, and having played violin myself - am amazed by how well it sounds (still have a lot of work to do on timing and figuring out how to tune the sounds properly). Will check out Embertones though as well. Wish I was skilled enough to record this live on violin, but no chance I'm afraid. If; however I get my music production flying, I will have someone play it live. Just need to know what I'm doing on the production side, so I don't embarrass myself when approaching musicians Nothing beats the real thing, and I do hear that this violin is a bit flat - and as you say, needs to sing more. Are you familiar with Orchestral Strings from Spitfire?


----------



## Snik81 (8 mo ago)

Manxfeeder said:


> Speaking as an insomniac, I don't think I could sleep to this because of the bass drum track. I think it is so prominent that I would focusing on the thumping rather than the melody/accompaniment. I wonder if you replaced it with a sample from a double bass that that would make it more soporific.


That is a very good point. I haven't been able to put my finger on it, and haven' thought to adjust track volumes - but the drums are way too prominent. Will definitely be fixing that. Also; double bass is a good idea - will check it out. I will put the beat in the background where it belongs, and of course mix it up a little - it is currently on repeat throughout the entire song - so it is very monotonous. Thanks for the feedback - appreciate it


----------



## SoloYH (8 mo ago)

I just started learning FL Studio myself... couldn't get Ableton to work properly on my PC. Good luck bro!


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

Snik81 said:


> This is incredible feedback for me - a newbie in Ableton. I have started out using Orchestral Strings from Spitfire Audio with a simple MIDI file, and having played violin myself - am amazed by how well it sounds (still have a lot of work to do on timing and figuring out how to tune the sounds properly). Will check out Embertones though as well. Wish I was skilled enough to record this live on violin, but no chance I'm afraid. If; however I get my music production flying, I will have someone play it live. Just need to know what I'm doing on the production side, so I don't embarrass myself when approaching musicians Nothing beats the real thing, and I do hear that this violin is a bit flat - and as you say, needs to sing more. Are you familiar with Orchestral Strings from Spitfire?


Yes I have a lot of SFA sample sets amongst others. All samples have their uses but also many weaknesses especially if realism is the desired effect - which may or not be the case for your project.

What samples can effortlessly bring to a mix is a good sense of acoustic space, given they are more often than not recorded in situ in a hall or live room and with multi mic combinations that are available for tweaking/mixing by the user. The success of remixing in the way you intend to do will be reliant on how well you can produce and how imaginatively you can manipulate the DAW's plug-ins and mastering capabilities as well as keeping the integrity of the notes themselves.

Recording remotely is an option you might consider if you are not ready to do it yourself. I've just had a player record the solo part of my Oboe Concerto remotely and did the same with my Violin Concerto last year. I had two sensational players (one very well known) recording for me. It's not as expensive as you might think so try this site..www.fiverr.com
Search for violinists, get in touch and see what they can offer.

Do you have any SFA strings then?


----------



## Snik81 (8 mo ago)

SoloYH said:


> I just started learning FL Studio myself... couldn't get Ableton to work properly on my PC. Good luck bro!


Thanks mate! Good luck to you too


----------



## Snik81 (8 mo ago)

mikeh375 said:


> Yes I have a lot of SFA sample sets amongst others. All samples have their uses but also many weaknesses especially if realism is the desired effect - which may or not be the case for your project.
> 
> What samples can effortlessly bring to a mix is a good sense of acoustic space, given they are more often than not recorded in situ in a hall or live room and with multi mic combinations that are available for tweaking/mixing by the user. The success of remixing in the way you intend to do will be reliant on how well you can produce and how imaginatively you can manipulate the DAW's plug-ins and mastering capabilities as well as keeping the integrity of the notes themselves.
> 
> ...


Haha - I notice you are on a different planet in terms of production skills You keep throwing some lingo around, that I have to google to try to figure out. SFA sets? I am an absolute noob in production/Ableton. Remote recording is a great tip though - will check out


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

Snik81 said:


> Haha - I notice you are on a different planet in terms of production skills You keep throwing some lingo around, that I have to google to try to figure out. SFA sets? I am an absolute noob in production/Ableton. Remote recording is a great tip though - will check out


*S*pit*F*ire *A*udio...sorry, I should have been clearer..
Try this website too...VI-CONTROL..They have a great community from amateurs to Pros. There are many many threads on everything DAW and samples related, from beginner to advanced. You will find many answers to almost anything you might want to ask there.


----------



## Snik81 (8 mo ago)

mikeh375 said:


> *S*pit*F*ire *A*udio...sorry, I should have been clearer..
> Try this website too...VI-CONTROL..They have a great community from amateurs to Pros. There are many many threads on everything DAW and samples related, from beginner to advanced. You will find many answers to almost anything you might want to ask there.


Aha - that makes sense - thanks! Yes - I have Orchestral Strings and Strings Ensemble (both included in Suite) - used the former for this track.Think it sounds great, but I have added some reverb that might smudge the sound a little - will try without the reverb. The one thing I have found most frustrating is that the Massenet piece is supposed to slide along the strings in some places, which I have not been able to do in a convincing way with SFA strings. Can see how that might be a challenging task within a DAW, but will try to figure something out. Might have to go for live recording to get that particular feature Will definitely check out VI-CONTROL - thanks!


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

If you only take your _ten_ favorite movements of Beethoven, there's already an order of *3,628,800* ways to listen to them that will bring about a different vision or sensation of progression. Any of those could be considered art if it's a personal statement you wish to make yourself, like if you threw your own little piece into the middle of someone else's symphony, just to say this is what I really heard coming--they just never wrote it. There's nothing inherently ethical or valueable about it unless you're bored one day and want to hear a new interpretation or flow, sort of along the same lines as a Ravel orchestration--the original composer did most of the work, but you reinterpreted it. Yes I did this with 40 pieces by Uematsu, that were in turn reorchestrated, maybe this inspired your to write this thread, just because I think these pieces sound better in a specific order, or because this new album enhances the composer.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

*What do you feel about remixing great composers?*

I'm all for it. Especially for sleeping.
So, here's my contribution: a remixing of Ludwig van Beethoven -- (we used to call them anagrams)*

avow beveling hunted 
avowed bunting helve 
avowing Bethune veld 
avowing bevel hunted 
Bantu devolving whee 
Bengal thieved unvow 
Benn outweigh valved 
Bethanne divulge vow 
Bethune loved waving 
Bethune loving waved 
Bethune owed valving 
Bethune owing valved 
Bevin Donaugh twelve
Bevin duo wavelength 
Bevin toweled Vaughn 
behaved gilt unwoven
behaved glint unwove
believed Vaughn wont
believeth dang unvow
believeth Vang wound
belove Hedvig unwant
belove hunted waving
beth leaving unvowed
beth loved unweaving
beth uninvolved wage
beth unloved weaving
beth unloving weaved
beth unvowed vealing 
blowgun evident have
danube velveting who
daub eleventh vowing
daub Gweneth involve
daubing eleventh vow
debug nonwhite valve
debug velvet Winonah
debuting Havel woven
debuting halve woven
Evan unbeloved wight
Evvie unbolt whanged
Evvie unbolted whang
Hedvig table unwoven
Hedvig tenable unvow
Hedvig tunable woven 
beethoven Ludvig wan 
beethoven Ludwig van 
... (there are many many more possibilities)

*__*
* The idea here is to read over the list of the remixed composer, and sleep will not be far behind.


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

Obee wan Ludvvigne, tho...

Artistic history has just been made.


----------



## Floeddie (8 mo ago)

I would think that if a 'remix' is done without distribution for profit in mind, then it probably would never get contested for copyright violation. If for example, you shared your work on a private server with no money changing hands, then it is very unlikely that there would be a problem. If you were to post in a YouTube channel, a statement on each such as "Not for sale or redistribution. No copyright infringement intended." would work. I've seen that many times.

Whether a remix is artistic or not is purely subjective. I don't see a remix as an "abomination" by definition. I wish I had the equipment to remix a number of classical music recordings to current DAT standards, and mixing by instrumental shifting throughout the aural space for effect is entertaining in my view. The timpani can rumble from left to right and from front to back any old time it works well. As can all of the other instruments. I suspect that if "pre-technology" composers had our computer technology at their disposal, a number of them would be fine with that. How many is anybody's guess. Those guys didn't have HQ headphones at their disposal.

I say go for it...


----------



## Floeddie (8 mo ago)

Or don't <shrugs>


----------



## Snik81 (8 mo ago)

Bruce said:


> Actually, I think it's a good idea. At least interesting. Sometimes it's a good idea to hear something like this from another perspective.
> 
> As for the Massenet, I'm reminded of something Aaron Copland said to Keith Emerson when he requested the composer's reaction to his reworking of Fanfare for the Common Man. This is recorded in the Wikipedia article on the ELP song:
> 
> ...


Hello again! 

Just wanted to let you know that I have really taken to heart what you wrote. Especially that there is not enough of me in it. I have been struggling with this tune, as I find that the electronica elements are taking up too much space. I have decided to explore the opposite direction and go completely basic on acoustic guitar. Seeing that my guitar skills are not the greatest, I have put Massenet on hold for now - and chosen a simpler tune. Don't know if you like this any better, but I just wanted you to know that your comment made an impact - thanks! 

Here's a sketch for the latest tune: The Elise Project — Music for Sleep


----------



## Bruce (Jan 2, 2013)

Snik81 said:


> Hello again!
> 
> Just wanted to let you know that I have really taken to heart what you wrote. Especially that there is not enough of me in it. I have been struggling with this tune, as I find that the electronica elements are taking up too much space. I have decided to explore the opposite direction and go completely basic on acoustic guitar. Seeing that my guitar skills are not the greatest, I have put Massenet on hold for now - and chosen a simpler tune. Don't know if you like this any better, but I just wanted you to know that your comment made an impact - thanks!
> 
> Here's a sketch for the latest tune: The Elise Project — Music for Sleep


That's pretty nice! I like the slow tempo, makes it really restful. I hope you continue to play around with these melodies!


----------



## Klavierman (9 mo ago)

SanAntone said:


> Sorry, but I consider this entire idea atrocious. IMO you are desecrating the music, and if you had an ounce of humility you'd write your own music to put people to sleep.


Exactly. Max Richter, are you reading this? If you are so unoriginal that you have to destroy Bach and Vivaldi rather than compose original works, then stay out of the music world and sell shoes or something.


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

What mean spirited pearl clutching.
Surely it's preferable to encourage young people into finding music in their own way. I can't think of many other ways that will introduce a young inquiring mind into the subtleties of a great tune than by getting stuck in with a remix within a DAW and all of the creative and technical decisions that then follow. Perhaps a deeper appreciation for the original context will then also follow if it was not already present.
The great works are safe from their reputation, integrity and worth being tarnished by remix projects - the ramparts of the concert hall will see to that. I've seen toxic, echo chamber responses on TC to great composers and great works that have even more potential to damage reputation and standing than a bedroon DAW project.


----------



## Snik81 (8 mo ago)

Bruce said:


> That's pretty nice! I like the slow tempo, makes it really restful. I hope you continue to play around with these melodies!


Thanks - really appreciate it. Will definitely keep playing around with this - thinking of making an album called 'Sleeping with some great composers'


----------



## Bruce (Jan 2, 2013)

Snik81 said:


> Thanks - really appreciate it. Will definitely keep playing around with this - thinking of making an album called 'Sleeping with some great composers'


Cool title!


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Klavierman said:


> Exactly. Max Richter, are you reading this? If you are so unoriginal that you have to destroy Bach and Vivaldi rather than compose original works, then stay out of the music world and sell shoes or something.


Is it bad that I do like those once in a wile. Renaud Capuçon is coming with a new recording, I am going to buy it. 👍


----------



## Klavierman (9 mo ago)

Rogerx said:


> Is it bad that I do like those once in a wile. Renaud Capuçon is coming with a new recording, I am going to buy it. 👍


Of course not. If you enjoy it, then great. I know that classical labels have a tough time financially, and those sorts of recordings probably help to keep them afloat. They are just not for me.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Snik81 said:


> I am curious and a bit wary of what reactions I might get from you guys, but I am currently remixing Meditation from Thaïs by Jules Massenet. The plan is to make music for sleeping, and the first round of tracks will be remixes of great composers - like this one. It is a very early draft, but what do you think of this direction?
> 
> This is my first project, and you can read more about my sleep music production in this article if you like - but most importantly - please give me some feedback here. I am very curious, and also open for suggestions.


Sorry, but I am not a fan.

There is a lot of original music out there that is designed specifically to help induce sleep, or meditation. Especially music that has what are known as 'Binaraul beats' is particularly effective at inducing sleep, or meditiation.

The human mind has various frequencies it operates in depending on its state.

The beta brain state is 12-30 hz. This is our daily active brain state and is anxiety dominant, active, external attention.
The alpha brain state is 8-12 hz. This is a relaxed, passive attention brain state, like when watching TV.
The theta brain state is 4-8 hz. This is deep relaxation, inwardly focused state, and typical of experienced meditators
The delta brain state is 0.5-4 hz. This is sleep.

There is a well known and studied phenomena known as the "frequency following response", in which the brain is encouraged to follow the frequencies we detect from our sense of hearing (and to a lesser extent, sight). So, if our auditory and/or visual systems hear and see input that is in the ranges listed above, our brains will change states to follow the auditory and visual input.

The problem is, that our auditory system hears frequencies lower than about 20 hz as individual beats, which are not effective. A binarual beat, is when we hear one frequency with one ear, and another frequency close to the other frequency in the other ear, we perceive an auditory illusion of a 3rd tone, the difference between the 2 discrete tones. So, if 350 hz is in one ear, and 355 hz is in our other ear, we hear an illusion of a pitch of 5 hz. This a binaural beat. This requires headphones to perceive, since the effect is broken if both initial tones are heard in each ear.

So, if one wanted to create music to help them sleep, underlying the music, one could use binaural beats starting at say, 12 hz, remain there for a while, then over several or more minutes, decrease to a couple of hz. The brain will follow as the frequency of the binaural beat lowers, finally entering into the delta. If you want to enter a mediation state, create the binaural beat to target 6-8 hz.

Just search YouTube using words like "binaural beats, sleep", or "binaurla beats meditation", and you will find plenty of effective examples. Some of these get pretty "spiritual" and "new agey", but they are still effective.

There also what are known as "light and sound machines", that are even more effective, since they have glasses with leds which also flash the same frequency as the binarual beats (with eyes closed). So, your brain has more inputs to follow. The great things about these machines, besides their effectiveness, is they also have an input for an external sound source, so you can play any music you want, over the binaural beats.

Light and Sound Machines


----------



## Snik81 (8 mo ago)

Bruce said:


> Cool title!


The Obscurati just released their first single - and you might recognise the tune 






Sleeping with Elise by The Obscurati


Stream and Save Sleeping with Elise - Distributed by DistroKid



distrokid.com





Thank you so much for your thoughtful and inspiring input!


----------



## Snik81 (8 mo ago)

Simon Moon said:


> Sorry, but I am not a fan.
> 
> There is a lot of original music out there that is designed specifically to help induce sleep, or meditation. Especially music that has what are known as 'Binaraul beats' is particularly effective at inducing sleep, or meditiation.
> 
> ...


Hi and thanks for elaborating your thoughts - really appreciate it. 

While I do appreciate the science behind binaural beats, I think the necessity of sleeping with a headset in order for it to work defeats the purpose somewhat. It seems to help a lot of people, so I am not opposed to binaural beats in any way - just not for me. 

You may or may not be happy to hear that we have changed direction quite drastically thanks to feedback from you folks at talkclassical.com among others. Have stripped away all the electronica, and instead going for stripped down instruments and ambience. Hope you like it  






Sleeping with Elise by The Obscurati


Stream and Save Sleeping with Elise - Distributed by DistroKid



distrokid.com


----------

